# Backup Camera Noise



## Bnixon (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Recently updated the system in my 2006 suburban.

System consists of

Pioneer AVH-P2400PT head unit
Alpine PDX-V9 amp
Dayton RS180-4 7" mids
Vifa OC25SC65-4 1" tweets
RE Audio REX8S4 8" Sub
PYLE PLCM18BC backup camera
All Stinger cabling 8000 series RCAs

I just removed my MS8 in a attempt to simplify the install as my wife is now driving the suburban. She didn't like the extra display of the MS8 and I didn't want to waste it on her truck! Selfish I know!!!

I had originally installed the MS8 with the stock head unit. And when I changed to the pioneer I didn't bother rewriting so the MS8 was using the high level inputs from the pioneer front speakers.

When I removed the MS8 I ran RCAs (Stinger 8000 series) to the amp directly. I currently do not have any processing on the signal chain.

With the MS8 I had zero noise. Now with it removed when the truck is in reverse and the camera turns on I have a horrible noise in the signal chain. I tried running a temp ground from the camera back to my main grounding lug by my amp rack with no change in the noise. I have unplugged the camera RCA from the back of the pioneer while the camera is on and the noise goes away.

So I am confident this RCA is where the noise I being introduced. I tried grounding the shield on the camera RCA but it didn't change the noise at all. The noise is not tied to RPM as it is constant irrespective of engine RPM. 

I am now at a mental block on the next step. Has anyone dealt with this before?

Any help in correcting this would be greatly appreciated!

Brandon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bnixon (Mar 7, 2011)

No comments? Has anyone had this issue before?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

how is the vid camera signal getting in the HU? AUX vid in? is there an audio channel associated with this video input?


----------



## Bnixon (Mar 7, 2011)

He pioneer has a video input (RCA) for a backup camera. There is no audio associated with the camera.

Any ideas?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Hopefully you can disconnect the camera (if you have a disconnect at the camera), pull out the radio and do a quick rewire to verify all is well with the camera - on a test bench. Shouldn't be too bad, all the cameras I've seen were power, ground and an RCA for video input. If it does the same on a test bench, then you've got issues. If it clears up, you need to protect your wires leading to the camera (or run new wires)


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Also are you using R.C. input? or video input?


----------



## Bnixon (Mar 7, 2011)

Rear camera input. The camera is currently pulling power and ground from the tail light backup bulb. Not a way to pull it out without a lot of work the way i had to route the wires. I find it funny that i didn't have any issues with the camera making noise until I started using the RCA outputs on the head unit. Could there be a problem with the head unit?


----------



## azpyroguy (Nov 1, 2013)

I have the same issue in two of my vehicles both have Pioneer HU's. One is a diesel truck the other is a gas car. 

AVH-P5200BT is in the Ram 3500.
AVIC-X940BT is in the Challenger. 

Both have front and rear cameras, and when I remove the cameras the noise goes away. Neither have audio inputs just using the RCA Video input. I can clearly see the noise in the video stream on the screens when they are started. 

Being that one is a diesel, there would be no ignition noise, so it has to be coming from the alternators.

The power and ground are sourced from a 12V+ with Ignition On, which is not a part of the audio system power, as I have that isolated via filters, and relays. So the noise is definitively coming in on the RCA.

My thought is the RCA shield is grounded to the chassis of the radio internally in the HU's, and that is also the same ground that the audio channels use.

I have not yet tried a different HU.


----------



## Joanne (Nov 8, 2015)

Any updates or fixe for this issue! I'm having the same exact problem


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Install a noise filter..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx0RoDvFoic


----------

